
The U.S. Military Is Mounting a Giant Laser Cannon on a Destroyer - bookofjoe
https://futurism.com/the-byte/us-military-giant-laser-cannon
======
IXxXI
They should stop playing around, bring in the big guns. Hire Elon Musk to
design their new generation missiles and missile interception.

